# Who wants to shoot some jackrabbits?



## Elkanddeer98 (Jun 19, 2014)

I found the jack rabbits!! :mrgreen:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=38038534&nid=148&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick1

Just make sure you have your silencer on your gun


----------

